
Rebuilding My Brain in 2017 - jkoschei
http://jordankoschei.com/2017/02/01/rebuilding-my-brain/
======
rpod
It sounds a little extreme. To quote South Park: "All or nothing is easy. But
[...] a little bit, responsibly, that's disclipine". That said, reading books
(and writing on paper for that matter) definitely seems to have a more
positive effect on the brain than what you call "shallow media".

------
ciconia
Just consume less TV and internet. Go out and meet people. Do some gardening
or other creative outdoor activity. Walk in nature.

